# Farm Pages on FaceBook



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 12, 2011)

I know a bunch of us hare on Facebook, and a bunch of us have farm pages. So I thought I'd create a thread for us to share our FB pages and recieve updates from each other. Here  is my "farm" page.


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

Follow Honaker Farm on Facebook 


Good idea    I just became your first fan Crown of Thorns


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 12, 2011)

Interesting, it doesn't show me when another page like yours likes me, but it does when individuals do. Strange!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 12, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smithurmond-Homestead/120062121352777


----------



## elevan (May 12, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> Interesting, it doesn't show me when another page like yours likes me, but it does when individuals do. Strange!


Mine's the same way...


----------



## Snowhunter (May 12, 2011)

Here's our lil farm FB page! 

X2 Farm


----------



## julieq (May 12, 2011)

Here's ours:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Quicksilver-Farms-Nigerian-Dwarf-Dairy-Goats/203388979672507


----------



## woodleighcreek (May 28, 2011)

Here's My rabbitry's facebook page


----------

